# What to look for in a snow blower?



## Jim H. (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never had a snow blower.....but 40 plus inches so far for the season with another big storm coming for the weekend has me thinking.  Probably won't happen this season as far as getting. I always like to do my homework 1st.  I really do not know what separates one from another?  I was even thinking of adding a lightweight plow (snowsport hd) to my f150.  Driveway is 70' wide by about 150 long.  I don't worry so much about my truck,  just the wifes car.  thanks.....and good luck out there! 

Jim


----------



## ChipTam (Feb 5, 2014)

Sounds like you have more to plow (shovel or blow) than the average urban lot but if you don't have much to do I recommend the smallest Toro.  I've got a corner urban lot with a short driveway.  For the last 5 years the tiny Toro has been the little engine that could.

ChipTam


----------



## razerface (Feb 5, 2014)

the problem with a plow,,,the car has to move before you get to use it. A snowblower could get around the car,,,then move the car and finish.


----------



## mustash29 (Feb 5, 2014)

I moved to CT in late 95, built my house & moved in Aug 96, bought a blower fall of 96.

It's nothing special, MTD 8 hp, 26", 6 speed, 12" auger, 16" intake chute.  It has done everything I have asked it to do and then some.  I've replaced a few shear bolts & the scraper blade (beefed the new one up with a piece of 1/4" steel flat bar stock) and changed the oil a few times.  At the end of the season I drain the tank, run it dry, put a little oil in the cylinder, roll it over a few times and store it.  This winter I put fuel in it, let it sit 5 minutes for the carb to get "wet" and it popped, fired and started on the very first pull.

A self propelled is almost like cheating.  You can put the snow exactly where you want it, you don't have huge snowbanks to deal with, the pavement does not get scratched up from plows, tractor chains, etc.

I have a 7'4" Fisher Homesteader poly plow on my s-10 blazer ZR2.  During one huge storm plowing my girlfriends mothers drive, I got stuck 1/2 way down her 150' drive.  22" storm but there was a >3 foot drift in the middle of the drive.  I hit that and stopped dead in my tracks, compacted the snow I was pushing and compacted the drift even more.

I came home, threw the blower in the back of the Jeep Unlimited and went back.  2 hrs later her driveway was down to the tar.


----------



## festerw (Feb 5, 2014)

That's a huge area to blow, unless you've got a tractor you can put a 6ft blower on I'd lean more towards a plow.  If it were me a 7.5 or 8ft Snoway or Boss plow on the F150 is what I'd choose.


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks for the reply's so far.....but still wondering what separates one blower from another as far as quality?

We do have a 1 car garage which the wife uses....I was thinking I could back the truck up against the garage and when the snow hit I could just drive forward from there and her path is clear in seconds.....then clean up the rest of the drive.  I have a 04 F150 FX4 4wheel drive....so I am not really worried about getting stuck......and the snowsport is light and has a nice rubber bottom....will not hurt the drive or even the grass.


----------



## razerface (Feb 5, 2014)

70 ft wide?


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 5, 2014)

can do 3 cars wide and actually bells out some toward the road.  can do 4 cars long no problem.  definitely oversized for a 1 car but love having a place to park for guests and family get togethers!


----------



## razerface (Feb 5, 2014)

that is big,,,have a riding tractor to put one on?


----------



## maple1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Honda or Toro.

Or Ariens.

I got a lightly used 826 Toro this fall, it really fires the snow. All three have pretty good reputations - Honda likely at the top but you'll pay for it. I put chains on mine and not much stops it - it will even clear watery slush.

I wouldn't use a plow on my truck - it won't take many snowfalls before you're up against snowbanks with no place to push it. But that depends on the layout of your yard & driveway & how much extra room you have.


----------



## johneh (Feb 5, 2014)

With that size of lane I'ed lean toward a plow a real plow 
like a western , snow boss and others  They come with a quick 
mount now on off 2 minutes.  I tried a 6ft. snow blower on my lane 
150 ft 33 ft wide large parking area at the top  worked ok but with out 
heated cab was as cold aas it can get  I now use a 7 1/2 ft. Western
On an GMC 1/2 ton . Because I can take it off in 2 min. it stays home 
when I use the truck and is reinstalled when it snows. We have a little 
over 5 ft. of snow so far this year have had to blow 11 times and from 
the look of things again tomorrow I have plowed more this year than I 
have in the last 10 and it is just the beginning of Feb. Hate to see what 
March is going to bring


----------



## Bad Wolf (Feb 5, 2014)

I got a Simplicity in '86, 8 hp 24 wide with chains.  Two stage of course, electric start.  Anything less than 8 hp won't throw the wet snow. Still going strong.


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 5, 2014)

I messed up my measurements....oooops!  LOL  Drive is 40x75.  Just feels bigger when shoveling!

Thanks for the replies so far!!


----------



## billb3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Toro powermax

although 40x70 might be bigger than the strip mall down the street and a plow might actually work a lot better
that's not so much a driveway as a school playground


----------



## bsruther (Feb 5, 2014)

I used a 30 some year old Toro for a few years that I bought used. It did a decent job, but not the greatest. The Toro seemed like it was barely hanging on, so I decided to get a new blower. I bought a Sno-tek 24", made by Ariens, the price was around $600. This has been a good winter for testing it out. We haven't gotten any deep snows, yet. I think the deepest one we've gotten was about 5", but they have been numerous. Nothing I've blown has bogged this blower down in the least. I plunge it into 2' piles of blown snow and it just eats it up and spits it out. Last night we got 2" of sleet/freezing rain and it was hell pushing that blower through that stuff, but when I did, it broke the caked sleet up and shot it out like ping-pong balls. It was rough, but I wouldn't have been able to do it without the blower.

My driveway is fairly large, I can park about 6 cars in the parking area and the driveway is about 40' long and on a fairly steep hill. It was kind of scary going down that hill with the old Toro, but the new blower handles it, no problem.

So like I said, we haven't had any deep snows yet, but I'm very impressed with this blower, so far. One thing I did notice about other blowers I looked at, after buying this one, is that they all had plastic chutes. The Sno-tek that I got has a metal chute which I like, but I just went to their site and it looks like they're now putting a plastic chute on it.
http://www.sno-tek.net/products/sno-tek-24.html

If you have the money, I would suggest going with an Ariens, but the Sno-tek blowers seem to be made well for what they cost.
I've only had this thing for one season though. Who knows, I may be cussing at it in 2 years.


----------



## lazeedan (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a Huskee made by MTD. It is a five horse, 2 stage, and 24 inch wide. We have had for 11 years. I have had no issues with it. We have had approx 85" this year. I clean an area about 75' x 20'. I strongly recommend a two stage.  That being said, this year makes me want a plow on my Silverado.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 5, 2014)

If it is quality that you want, Ariens, Toro, Honda are on the top. Ariens about pioneered the walk behind snowblower. Toros are also well built. MTD Buys a name brand and then sees how cheap they can build it, so if it is built by MTD expect a cheap machine.

Greg


----------



## Wildo (Feb 5, 2014)

1980's Bolens.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wildo said:


> 1980's Bolens.



But the NEW Bolens are MTD, they bought the name, Just like the NEW Cubs.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 5, 2014)

greg13 said:


> But the NEW Bolens are MTD, they bought the name, Just like the NEW Cubs.


You're right, MTD now makes crap. Someone may have an old MTD that runs great, but you have to be very careful with their newer stuff. For all I know my Sno-tek was made by MTD. I'd rather it had been made in China, haven't had a chance to look yet.


----------



## Dustin92 (Feb 5, 2014)

We have a Craftsman from about 1995, two stage (auger and impeller), 24" wide, 5 horsepower, NOT self propelled. I couldn't ask for a better snowblower. So much easier to maneuver than a self propelled, and less parts to break. It actually isn't hard to push at all, and blows snow very well, could probably blow it 35-40 feet with the chute aimed up. I don't know if anything similar is available now, but worth looking for. Definitely go for 2 stage rather than single stage which is basically a single revolving paddle.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 6, 2014)

My driveway is about the same size as yours.  I started with a Simplicity 5hp/24".  Not enough.  Then I went to a Craftsman 8hp/26"?  Still not enough.  Was driving along in June a few years back and a snowblower parked at the end of a driveway with a for sale sign caught my eye.......  It was a monster Husqvarna 13hp/32" machine.  Electric start , heated grips, tight turning triggers, all lever controls for the chute, cast iron auger gearbox.  A beast of a machine that got loaded in the truck right then.  That mess at the end of the driveway from the plow?  It laughs at that.  Rule number one, bring enough machine.  It weighs a lot.  This is good and bad.  Bad because it will toss you around if you don't pay attention.  Good because the weight makes the tires bite very, very well to push it through the deepest heaviest snow with no drama.  I can't really imagine a winter storm that this won't handle.

Ariens, Husqvarna, Honda would be tops on my list.  Avoid the box store machines, buy from a power equipment shop, or better yet, used in the middle of summer.....  Look for the upgraded cast iron auger gearbox, its for commercial duty and will never break or wear out.


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 6, 2014)

Great advise,  thanks.....will start looking soon 

Jim


----------



## btuser (Feb 6, 2014)

The best units I found were Honda, but I don't think they can justify the price.  I get around it by buying used and save money that way.  Ariens has gone downhill since the 80s, as have all the makers in my opinion, but they are starting to rally.  I'd be interested in a chain drive model.  I had very bad luck with the discomatic (slip-o-matic) drives but I can understand their appeal.   I was always impressed with Simplicity.

If you're going to buy new I've found a marked difference in quality when comparing a snowblower from the same manufacturer depending on where it was sold. It used to be that an Ariens was an Ariens, but no more.  HD and Lowes, (and Sears etc) get together with the manufactures for "exclusive" models that differ from what you would get from your Stihl or Husky shop.  I think it's worth a few extra hundred for a "real" one if you're looking for a 20yr machine.  However, it changes so fast I don't know if this is even true anymore.  All the good stuff is getting cheaper (think furniture, plumbing fixtures etc) and the cheap stuff is getting better so my willingness to put a premium on quality is diminishing.  I'd bet a machine from the 80s is better built than a brand new one.

One thing I like about the Honda is I've never had to adjust a belt. Heavy, wet, sopping wet snow still flies out of it.  Never had the chute clog once.   I've had two different machines over 15 years, both were used when I bought them and I beat the heck out of each.  The first one I resold after 7yrs for 75% of what I paid for it. Never one problem except a sheer pin or two.  The second one is 5yrs mine and again, other than shear pins nothing but fluids.  My driveway is 400' long about 6000 total.  Add up shoveling stairs, the doggie trails and path to the wood stack and I'm done in around an hour regardless of what fell down from the sky.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 6, 2014)

The down side for a plow versus a snow blower is that with a plow the driveway keeps getting smaller every time you plow. Unless you start plowing well onto the grass early on (and making a mess) if you have a heavy snow year at some point you need to hire someone with a loader to push back the bankings. With a snowblower this isn't an issue as the snow ends up quite distance away.

With regards to size you want the widest cut you can afford as the speeds on most blowers are set up for a slow walk. Thus the only way of speeding up the process is to cut a wider swath.


----------



## moey (Feb 6, 2014)

Ive had a Troy-Built 2410 bought it new on sale with my 10% off coupon at lowes, bought online pickup in store to get an additional 5 % off. Ended up paying in the $350ish range. My driveway is slightly smaller then yours not much. I usually just clear enough to get by I hate clearing snow. It makes fast work of it even when we got 30+ inches in one snowfall it was less then a hour.


----------



## festerw (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll agree with the Honda blower recommendation, they are expensive but your grandkids will still be using it.  Mine is almost 30 years old and the only issues I'm having with it seem to be related to ethanol.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought my Ariens several years ago but I recall looking for a few things, but I'm a little fuzzy on them now.
Research what the gears are made of, cut vs. cast?? Iron vs brass...something like that, one's better than the other.
Horsepower / displacement, rather have more than not enough, especially if you're prone to heavy wet snow.
Personally I didn't want a plastic chute they always seem to get broken
I also wanted solid mechanical controls no cables or joy sticks to freeze up. 

Ultimately it came down to an Ariens, Honda, or a Toro for me. 

I went with the Ariens because it had what I wanted, I see a lot of the old timers running them, at the time the dealer was local for warranty work, price compared to the others.

Had two issues in 5 years. One was straight out of the show room, debris in the fuel, repeatedly stalled. Dealer refused to honor warranty as they said I put it there, although it was white plastic shavings, same material as the float bowl and the float bowl had excess plastic on the seam. Obviously there from the factory, delivered to me with a full tank, returned on same tank of fuel, cost me $60! Dealer issue more than a Ariens issue.

Positive drive clutch sometimes sticks or unsticks I guess. Goes into one wheel drive when it's super cold until it warms up. Not even worth bringing it to the shop for. I know that within two passes of the driveway it'll warm up enough it wont be an issue, been like this for 5 years. 

Remember, even a crappy lil snow blower beats shoveling! Good luck.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2014)

Get a plow for your riding  mower. Last time i bought a snow blower i didnt need it for 10 years. When i finally did IT WOULDN'T START.
Wont do that again


----------



## Butcher (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, we have had temps that barely make it above 0°F for the last 30 days around here so I would recommend a snow blower that comes with an operator or remote control so you can stay inside by the stove while the lane gets cleared. Get a plow for your truck and don't look back!


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 6, 2014)

Have any of you seen the Cub 3X series?  Stopped by my local CC dealer and he had a couple Ariens left (compact series) 22" $749 and the 24" $799
but I was not impressed with the small tires all though the gearbox was cast iron.

I liked the Cub 3x series (26" I believe).  Priced at 1200 bucks though.....fun looking!  They are going fast......even stopped by Sears for giggles and they had
none left but 30 more coming in tonight of the 88173 series.  It made it on comsumer reports but got a much lower rating......they were 679.99


----------



## johneh (Feb 6, 2014)

Heres what you need


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 6, 2014)

> Have any of you seen the Cub 3X series?



Pretty cool. Some good videos of them throwing serious snow on u tube. 
First thoughts,  the 3 stage is a new concept, it's not that complicated, so if it's so great why hasn't anyone else developed it yet? More moving parts on a machine that takes a beating.
Personally,  might be great, but I'd give it a couple of years and give it time to be fine tuned.


----------



## ShenValSteve (Feb 6, 2014)

I looked at the 24" Ariens today at Home Depot - their price was $799.  A blower is in my future sometime, just a matter of when, what and how much.


----------



## fredarm (Feb 6, 2014)

Ariens with Auto-Turn.  It has a differential so if you want to turn, just give it a nudge and it will go in the direction you want.  No wheel pins to pull and then have one wheel drive or triggers to pull to steer.  I got the 28 inch Deluxe (the mid-line model) last September for about $900.  All metal construction (the Cubs have a lot of plastic) and seems to be well built.  Yes, it has a Chinese engine, but they pretty much all do now.  It chewed through the icy wall at the end of the driveway yesterday with no problem.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 15 y/o Mastercraft (Canadian Tire) - not sure who built them for CT back then.  Tecumseh 8.5 hp is a bear to start ever since i got it, but I can't kill it.  This year might be the one where it blows up though.  I picked up a big rock at the camp and it got jammed in the impeller - bang - full stop.  A half hour with a bar and  tools to straighten out the impeller paddle and one of the auger blades, and back in business.  Gears, drive etc didnt flinch.  I beat the crap out of this machine this year with 2 rough driveways and a ton of snow  - I'm not sure but i suspect the newer box store stuff would probably not survive the same workout right now.

I'm torn between Husqvarna and Toro when it dies.  Hondas are amazing (watching then chew trough the worst crap effortlessly) but probably a bit too spendy for me.  Couple neighbors run Husqvarna 30" cut or more + 11.5 or more hp and they walk through the snowbanks without working hard.   Also a bit leary of joysticks (I have no experience with them but my gut tells to keep it simple).  IMHO a single stage thrower is a toy.


----------



## festerw (Feb 7, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> IMHO a single stage thrower is a toy.



I used to think the same thing until we got a few Toro 3650's at work.  They will clear an impressive amount of snow in a short amount of time even up to about 4 inches of wet snow they still do alright.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Plastic chutes aren't something to be dismissed so quickly - as long as they're rugged.

My Toro has a plastic chute - I haven't plugged it up once yet, in all kinds of different snow (& slush) conditions. It's had a few rocks fired through it too, oops. Not saying it's indestructible, but I really like it so far. The joy stick hasn't given any issues yet either - I can usually wheel the blower around with one hand when I get to the end of the cut & swing the chute around with the other without the auger or wheels stopping. It's balanced pretty darn good.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 7, 2014)

festerw said:


> even up to about 4 inches of wet snow they still do alright.



a very good point - depending on the circumstances, it could be the perfect tool for the job (especially if it's a Toro, from what I hear they rock).  Guess I'm a little biased though    (that drift wasn't there the weekend prior - the paths I cut that week were gone too).     







maple1 said:


> Plastic chutes aren't something to be dismissed so quickly - as long as they're rugged.



another good point.  I joke that my machine is a rock blower (early part of the season and clearing a gravel driveway and the neighbors run for cover).  It's picked up an assortment of interesting non-snow things (bark scraps, twigs, gravel, etc.) at our camp.  That's the reality out in the sticks - driveways are like skidder trails but they still gotta be cleared when the snow flies.  The last big rock I hit was probably due to the fact that I couldn't get down the middle of the driveway (pretty clear of obstructions) but instead had to cut close to the treeline (pic above).  The plastic chute still has the "lifetime warranty" sticker on the side .  I suppose some other plastic parts are not so good, or different mfg plastic chutes may be flimsy, but this one has been bullet proof.  Good to know about the joystick too.  I worry that the newer, cooler technology will barf on me when I need it most, so I tend to stay old school for a while ('till things pass the test of time).


----------



## bsruther (Feb 7, 2014)

I used to have a Toro 2 cycle, single stage that was great for those pesky 1 and 2 inch snows. It was like pushing a shopping cart around the driveway, very easy to maneuver. It would be nice if I could find another one, used, for the times when there's not enough snow for the big blower and I have to use the shovel.
And don't get me started on those plastic shovels.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 7, 2014)

Anybody remember that attachment you could get for your lawnmower for throwing snow?  it was a 70's thing if I recall.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a Toro 2 stroke, single stage and a Craftsman 2 stage.

The Toro is great. Will skim down to the pavement, even after a dusting if that's what you want to do. Wet slush? No problem. Last Monday I did 6" of slop (fyi my driveway is >100" w/ large parking area) never clogs. Was about like mowing the lawn. Does the plow spoil at the end of the driveway fine too but that does slow it down a bit. I passed two neighbors who had to keep stopping to pull the packed snow from their 2 stage blowers. I don't know if they didn't use the Teflon spray trick or if it was just that bad but I know that's a PITA and dangerous to have your hand by the impeller.

Need to do your Mom's place across town or that back deck? Pick it up with one hand and throw it in the trunk or up on the deck and away you go. Rubber paddles are easy on softer surfaces. Shot rocks, sticks even sucked up a bed sheet (how'd you like that in your auger and impeller?) no trouble.

The Craftsman isn't dated and works good but I don't even take it out unless we get >12-15" and even then only because I have it. Last year we had one storm 33" (made the news if you remember) and I wouldn't want to do that with the Toro. Could do it but it would be too slow and not made for that. But that does not happen often here on LI.

I like having both but if I could only keep one it would be the Toro.

The new Toro single stages are 4 stroke. I wonder how they compare?


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 7, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> even sucked up a bed sheet



well, the OP did ask "what to look for _in_ a snowblower"


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 7, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> well, the OP did ask "what to look for _in_ a snowblower"



Made sure to keep my gloves on for removal . Took a second to wonder what it was doing out in the street then decided it was probably better if didn't know.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Feb 7, 2014)

I have an Ariens Platinum 24 that I purchased this fall from an Ariens dealer here in Salt Lake City.  We haven't had a particularly snowy winter, so I've only used it about 10 times since I purchased it, but it has been working well so far.

My driveway is about 85 feet long, single car wide, with a parking area for 3-4 cars at the end.  It is slightly uphill and sidehill at one point, so self propelled is the only option for me, and a narrower cutting swath is easier to maneuver.  An extra pass or two is less work than wrestling a large, unwieldy piece of machinery. If your driveway has any sort of pitch to it, I would advise going with a track driven model.  I have a wheeled unit, and it was a major chore to operate on uphills and sidehills until I installed tire chains.  Those help a lot, but I am jealous of my neighbors with track driven blowers. Definitely have the equipment on hand to use the electric start feature if your unit is so equipped.  Mine starts on the first or second pull under most conditions, but it becomes iffy below about -10F. 

I went with the largest engine size per clearing width I could afford, and I think that is a better strategy than going for the largest width regardless of power.  I might do a bit more walking, but I can drop it into second gear and churn through 3-4 foot high plow banks no problem.  

I can report back after the weekend, as we are forecast to have 2-4 feet of snow fall at my house between now and Monday night.


----------



## festerw (Feb 7, 2014)

bsruther said:


> And don't get me started on those plastic shovels.



These guys are more expensive but I've never used a nicer shovel, have a 28" pusher and the regular shovel.

http://www.jmenterprises.com/



jatoxico said:


> The new Toro single stages are 4 stroke. I wonder how they compare?



They're ok, IMO not as good as the 2 strokes.  The one I used was the first year they were out so maybe they've gotten better they're also bigger and heavier than the 2 strokes.  When I had a choice I always picked the 2 stroke and it made doing 3 flights of stairs a whole lot faster than shoveling.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Pretty cool. Some good videos of them throwing serious snow on u tube.
> First thoughts,  the 3 stage is a new concept, it's not that complicated, so if it's so great why hasn't anyone else developed it yet? More moving parts on a machine that takes a beating.
> Personally,  might be great, but I'd give it a couple of years and give it time to be fine tuned.




3 stage has been around since the 70's. the third stage is nothing but a slow turning top auger to break up deep or drifted snow.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 7, 2014)

greg13 said:


> 3 stage has been around since the 70's. the third stage is nothing but a slow turning top auger to break up deep or drifted snow.



That thing is a beast. Would've been nice to see what kind of snow it threw, but the driveway is already clear.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 8, 2014)

bsruther said:


> That thing is a beast. Would've been nice to see what kind of snow it threw, but the driveway is already clear.



From the looks of the pictures that I have seen, The "New" 3 stage use a different auger configuration but the idea is still the same.
If you want to try a beast, look at an old Toro Power shift. The wheels shift back about a foot and all of the weight shifts to the front. You can chew through the "end of driveway banks" with no hassle. They were a great machine, I don't know why they stopped making them.


----------



## seabert (Feb 8, 2014)

Jim H. said:


> I have never had a snow blower.....but 40 plus inches so far for the season with another big storm coming for the weekend has me thinking.  Probably won't happen this season as far as getting. I always like to do my homework 1st.  I really do not know what separates one from another?  I was even thinking of adding a lightweight plow (snowsport hd) to my f150.  Driveway is 70' wide by about 150 long.  I don't worry so much about my truck,  just the wifes car.  thanks.....and good luck out there!
> 
> Jim


For me I love my Toro 2 stroke snow commander. It is the biggest paddle based unit they make. It is easier to handle and faster than my neighbors who struggle with oversized 2 stage beasts. The Toro sweeps down to the pavement beautifully so when the machine is turned off my driveway is done. My neighbors still have to clear a layer of ice or snow by hand because those big 2 stage units cannot get as close to the pavement. Mine also works better in wet slushy snow than the ones with a metal auger that jams up. I have been able to clear up to 28 inches with my Toro. Of course I cannot run straight through it but neither can most 2 stage machines. 

My blower is now 10 years old and has had maintenance done 3 times over its life. Shoe runs and starts like new every season. In fact I have had others ask me where I got mine from. If mine ever dies I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 8, 2014)

seabert said:


> For me I love my Toro 2 stroke snow commander. It is the biggest paddle based unit they make. It is easier to handle and faster than my neighbors who struggle with oversized 2 stage beasts. The Toro sweeps down to the pavement beautifully so when the machine is turned off my driveway is done. My neighbors still have to clear a layer of ice or snow by hand because those big 2 stage units cannot get as close to the pavement. Mine also works better in wet slushy snow than the ones with a metal auger that jams up. I have been able to clear up to 28 inches with my Toro. Of course I cannot run straight through it but neither can most 2 stage machines.
> 
> My blower is now 10 years old and has had maintenance done 3 times over its life. Shoe runs and starts like new every season. In fact I have had others ask me where I got mine from. If mine ever dies I would buy another in a heartbeat.


 
I love my Toro but I'm not sure you can get the 2 strokes anymore which would be too bad. The power to weight on them is great and they can do much more than you would guess just by looking at them.

So be nice to it.


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

I look for a blower with big wheels. My two John Deeres have 11 and 10 inch tires they go through anything. The Airens I had had chains on its six inch wheels and would get stuck in anything over 7 inches.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jim H. said:


> I have never had a snow blower.....but 40 plus inches so far for the season with another big storm coming for the weekend has me thinking.  Probably won't happen this season as far as getting. I always like to do my homework 1st.  I really do not know what separates one from another?  I was even thinking of adding a lightweight plow (snowsport hd) to my f150.  Driveway is 70' wide by about 150 long.  I don't worry so much about my truck,  just the wifes car.  thanks.....and good luck out there!
> 
> Jim


Honda!

Either a 928, or even better a 1132. Best blowers on the market!


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2014)

I used a 10 HP MTD on my 800' gravel driveway for years. It worked good but it took a couple of hours if the snow was deep. I packed down the first snow with my truck to make a hard base before I used the snow thrower on it. It keeps the rocks from getting thrown and jamming the auger. If you go to MTD web page there is a long list of their makes. Over 25 I think including Husqvarna. I use a 60" plow on my ATV now, it's fast and does a nice job.


----------



## ShenValSteve (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds like now would be a good time to take the plunge for a lot of us on the east coast.  I'm going to hold off and look for a used one this spring or summer.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 10, 2014)

ShenValSteve said:


> Sounds like now would be a good time to take the plunge for a lot of us on the east coast.  I'm going to hold off and look for a used one this spring or summer.


That 10hp thrower in the picture above was lightly used when I bought it for $350. I had a 8hp just like it that I got new from Home Depot on clearance in a snowless year for just a hundred more. I gave that one away to a needy person.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's my 2 cents: define your budget and look within your means. Personally, I would NEVER buy MTD, Poulan, Crafstman, Mastercraft, Yard Works, etc etc. 20 years ago the quality was top of the line and today they are made of plastic. I have seen the gearboxes myself (I am friends with the ONLY local technician that repairs small machinery). Ariens machines now ALL have cast iron gearboxes. 5 year gearbox warranty, 3 years bumper to bumper. The ratio of CCs and Torque is great. Mine can throw the snow 45 feet or so (dry) which prevent piling. SO far my blower has easten: 1 kids shovel, 2 extension cords (I never seem to really remember where the END of one is...I catch that and the rest is gone), 1 wooden handled shovel, 1 digital timer. And I broke 1 shear pin.

I have a 30 inch deluxe and my first winter it stayed outside all winter. 1 pull and it started. We normally get 420-480 of snow within a winter. I live in the snowbelt of Canada.

I will admit that sometimes it takes time to clean my driveway (and yard)..up- to 2 hours when there's 20-24 inches of snow.

Also, in Canada, Ariens offer 3 years 0% interest financing (I like 0%....)

Check out snowblowersdirect.com for reviews/prices (plus no taxes and free shipping in the continental US). I don't think you get that much snow where you live, I believe this machine would do the job perfectly. Not too heavy, decent engine, etc
http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921024-Snow-Thrower/p11235.html

Andrew


----------



## maple1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I almost ended up with an Ariens - it was what I was looking for to start with (well, first was a cheap Honda, but they're non-existent). I just happened to find the Toro I got first. I did find one Ariens I almost moved on, but it had a Tecumseh engine & I had pretty well decided against one of those (discontinued) - even though my old blower [MTD] had one & it never missed a beat.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 11, 2014)

There's one-stage and 2 stage. One stage sucks up the snow and moves with the same motion. Two stage has augers and a doohickey that throws the snow once it's picked up. 2 stage is generally beefier- you will want big for a 70' wide space! That is a commercial parking lot, not a driveway.

Are you sure it's not 7' wide?

Anyway- yopu will want 2 stage because you will be moving snow that you already moved a couple times trying to move it half 70'. In fact- a plow would be a serious consideration here.

I have an ariens 724 for the past 12 yrs. Only issue has been my fault. Very reliable unit.

Bought the ex wife a small one stage Toro when she got the house (best trade ever)- it was an excellent little unit, but would not be appropriate for reaol snow on 70' wide.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 11, 2014)

70?


----------



## maple1 (Feb 11, 2014)

There was a measurement revision back on page 1 - we're at 40x75 now.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 11, 2014)

greg13 said:


> If it is quality that you want, Ariens, Toro, Honda are on the top. Ariens about pioneered the walk behind snowblower. Toros are also well built. MTD Buys a name brand and then sees how cheap they can build it, so if it is built by MTD expect a cheap machine.
> 
> Greg


 

I bought a 70's Ariens 24" for $300. Starts up quickly, throws normal snow very far, the heavy slushy stuff not so far. Driveway is about 50 x 30. With 4 storms so far this year, I haven't had to lift a shovel yet, the Ariens throws it on the lawn, and I push the remaining snow to the edges with a wide shovel, now that's good exercise, using the legs and arms. Its a real lower back saver.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's my solution.  No worries about your wife's car, this will move it for you.  Blower width is 64".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 11, 2014)

maple1 said:


> There was a measurement revision back on page 1 - we're at 40x75 now.


 Ahh- I suspect that a crosseyed OP saw double dimensions.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 11, 2014)

maple1 said:


> it had a Tecumseh engine & I had pretty well decided against one of those (discontinued) - even though my old blower [MTD] had one & it never missed a beat.



That's what I have in my old Mastercraft - since year 1 it is a PITA to start but once running it's been bullet proof.  The only thing that ever stopped it (and I've worked it hard) it was a big rock in the impeller this year.  I thought from the noise that night that I'd be looking for a piston somewhere in the snow.   Got the rock out, some on-the-fly re-bends to the auger and impeller blade, and right back at it.  If that machine went up in smoke tomorrow, it owes me nothing.  But there's 15 years between that machine and the new stuff which appears to be getting some bad reviews.    

Sounds like a lot of Ariens and Toro fans here.  Good to know....


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 11, 2014)

Ariens used to use only Briggs engines but have recently split half and half....


----------



## maple1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the Briggs on my Toro. Found out it won't burn water though a couple storms ago - still not sure where that came from.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Ariens used to use only Briggs engines but have recently split half and half....



All of the older Ariens (60s-80s) ran Tecumseh motors. I think they switched over when Tecumseh went out. Toro I think always ran briggs.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Ariens used to use only Briggs engines but have recently split half and half....


My old Ariens is Tecumseh.


----------



## TMonter (Feb 12, 2014)

I've had an Ariens now for about 7 years and I love it. My old Ariens was a used unit I bought not working for $125 and did some work on it and got it running. Turned around and sold it 5 years later for $275 towards the new Ariens I have now.

The new unit is a 24" with a  headlight and so far I have no complaints. I had to change the belt this year after a newspaper incident but that was literally a 10 minute job which impressed me.

The local Tractor/power equipment shop sells mostly Ariens and Toro and recommends either.


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 12, 2014)

Went back to get an Ariens 28" Deluxe and they had none from the 30 units they ordered in.....the order was mostly Cubs though....seems as though Krocks
sold way more 3x cubs then the Ariens this year?  Getting the shovel ready with the wife and motrin!  LOL
8-12" coming!


----------



## greg13 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I would pick up a used one to get you through the year and trade it in next year.

Greg


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 14, 2014)

Jim H. said:


> Went back to get an Ariens 28" Deluxe and they had none from the 30 units they ordered in.....the order was mostly Cubs though....seems as though Krocks
> sold way more 3x cubs then the Ariens this year?  Getting the shovel ready with the wife and motrin!  LOL
> 8-12" coming!



  Well the 8-12 turned out to be closer to 20"!  Went back to Krocks and he has more Cubs again on the way.  I went ahead and ordered a Cub Cadet 3X 26" HD model with the steel chute.  I am tired of shoveling!  LOL  This storm puts us over 60" for the year....twice normal.  Want to be ready for the next one. I am going to get a call when it comes in and will look at it before final purchase.....he will show me how to use it and set it up and deliver to my door!  Regular price is 1599.
he is selling it to me for 1299.  Pretty large engine also....357cc OHV 4 cycle.  Anyone have one?  Thanks for all the replies and help so far!


----------



## maple1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hate to break it to you - but now that you're on the hook for one, it's not going to snow on you any more.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2014)

Too bad he doesn't like this way.

I just blew for 1.5 hours and I am halfway done. no decks are cleaned off yet. And I now have a 4 foot drift on the back of my house that I will shovel off of the roof and blow once packed on the ground.

The joys of winter!

Andrew


----------



## maple1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess we got off lucky - we got mostly rain out of this one.

Until the next one rolls in Saturday/Sunday that is...


----------



## ShenValSteve (Feb 14, 2014)

I shoveled for almost 5 hours yesterday and another 5 today.  Got most of mine done yesterday, but had to get my sister-in-law out and then helped some neighbors.  I still haven't made paths to my woodsheds, although the 50 degree high today helped.  Definitely going to look for some deals.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I guess we got off lucky - we got mostly rain out of this one.
> 
> Until the next one rolls in Saturday/Sunday that is...


I know..I gotta drive to PEI Sunday. Should be fun.


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 20, 2014)

Well stopped by Krocks because I got my call the Cub Cadet 3x 26 HD is in!  Will be delivered tomorrow afternoon!

http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/3X-26-HD

I paid 1299 for it with 1 years deferred payments!


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 21, 2014)

Just used my 10HP MTD on my 800' driveway to cut threw my plowed snow banks. The driveway was getting pretty narrow plowing it all winter! Just a lowly MTD with a plastic chute and a Tecumseh motor but it clears snow pretty good and it's dependable.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 25, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Shot rocks, sticks even sucked up a bed sheet (how'd you like that in your auger and impeller?)



Another one of my stupid human tricks - I went out to my place yesterday (to drop off some h/w blocks) and arrived to a ton of fresh snow plus the snowplow stuff at the end of the driveway.  I got the blower out, about 5 minutes into the job I hit an old blanket (one I sometimes fold up over a pallet outside for the pup to snooze on out there while I fart around).  I guess I hung in on the fence last week and forgot about it, the wind took it down and the snow covered it over in the driveway.  I found it.  What the impeller didn't shred, the rest took a few minutes to cut out.   No damage, but a PITA.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 25, 2014)

I once found a brick my sloth-like neighbor left in the driveway at my old house (shared drive).  That actually jammed in the impeller, where there is no shear bolt, and did some damage to the shroud.


----------

